# Toy Poodle Peeing in His Crate



## wackypawz (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi There,

I am hoping somebody here in the forum can have some suggestions on what to do with my little toy poodle that is peeing in his crate. I am not sure what do. I have a 3 year old lab, however, when I got her she was already housetrained and I did no have to worry about her having accidents in house. So that is why I do no know what to with my new puppy.

Well, I rescued a chocolate toy poodle which we named Fudge he is six months old. We have had him for about 2 1/2 weeks. When we first brought him home all he did was stay in one little spot curled up like a ball and sleep. He did this for about three days and he did not want to eat. By the forth day he was walking around a bit and sniffing everything. As soon as I got him home I crated him he seemed fine. I got him a schedule but I quickly noticed that he was peeing in his crate during the night. I was surprised to see this because he does not whine or bark signaling me that he needs to go out, I thought he was sleeping all night but this has been going since I got him home.

He does good with the schedule he pees and poos outside. This is his schedule:

5am wake up go potty
5:30 am water and breakfast
6am go potty and 15 minute walk
6:30 am - crate
10:30 - Out for a potty break and play
11:30 am - Crate
4:30pm - potty and 15 minute walk
5:30 - dinner and water
6pm - potty and walk and free play indoors
9:30 - potty and 15 minute
10pm - sleep for the night

Although he is six months old I only leave him in the crate for about 4 hours but he pees while in the crate and during the night.

If anyone can help would be awesome.

Thanks to all you dog lovers out there.

WackyPawz


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Some puppies need a middle of the night bathroom break. Usually, it's younger puppies. BUT, yours may be having issues because he came from a shelter and is just used to peeing in a cage. For now, to eliminate him peeing in the crate, I would do two things, put his crate in your room at night (so you can hear if he whines to go pee), AND, set your alarm for around 1:30-2:00 AM (YIKES), and take him out. Lots of people have to do the middle of the night bathroom break for their pups.

If he has bedding in his crate, make sure you're washing it with an enzymatic cleaner, like Nature's Miracle, or a mix of white vinegar and water. This will break down the enzymes in the urine, so it's completely gone, no scent to attract him. Dogs' sense of smell is so much stronger than humans. We may clean it and think it's fine, but they can still smell it! 

And, just curious, is there a reason why you are crating him twice during the day for 4-5 hours? Are you home with him during those times, or at work?


----------



## wackypawz (Aug 26, 2010)

He sleeps in my room with me. I have never heard him whine so I guess, I will try taking him out around 1:30 - 2:00 am. I need to do the enzymatic cleaner, I have just been cleaning his crate good tips and suggestions. I go to work but my daughter is home during the day. I am crating him because that is what I have read all over the net. Should I not have him crated while someone is at home?

Thanks so much.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Lots of people have differing opinions on crating, but, in general, if you are home (or someone responsible, and old enough is home) then I would leave him out. BUT, he has to be under supervision every second! That way, he doesn't get into anything dangerous, AND he isn't allowed to have accidents. IF you watch him, you'll learn his signals, and you can catch him when he has to go. For additional help, you can tether him to you with his leash, so he doesn't every get that far away from you that you can't see what he's doing.

IF you have to do something, like shower, cook, laundry, nap, whatever, and you can't watch him like a hawk, THAT'S when you should crate. AND, a couple times a day, you can crate him for 30 minutes or so, to make sure he's used to it, and comfortable going into his crate. And, if you have to leave him at home when you go somewhere.

BUt, if someone's home with him, I think it's a good idea to have him out. That way, he learns the "rules of the house", as it were, and gets lots of interaction!


----------



## Peek-A-Poo (Aug 28, 2010)

How big is his crate? It is recommended to get a smaller crate for potty training. I followed their instructions by replacing with a smaller crate and within 2 weeks, my puppy was potty trained.


----------



## shylum (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi there,

For the first few nights after I brought Ellie home she would pee in her crate. I had put a towel in her crate for her so she could go underneath it when she slept (she burrows under the covers) and found that every day she would pee on that towel and push it to the side and lay on her own blankets. Do you have anything in there that doesn't already have her sent on it (ie..towel or anything like that?) I took the towel out of her crate and voila! she stopped peeing in her crate. Most of the time, animals arent going to use the bathroom where they sleep but if there is anything foreign in their crates..they will pee on it. Also, with her being so small, she doesn't need a cage that is much bigger than he is..He only needs enough room to lay down and turn over to find a more comfortable position. If he has a lot of room, he can pee and push what he peed on to the side and lay back down. I hope this helps.


----------

